# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  سؤال الى الاخوات

## طالبة فقه

السلام عليكم
من منكن تتقن تلاوة القرآن برواية حفص بن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية؟
اريد التواصل معها عبر السكايب او عبر الهاتف
من تعرف فلتتواصل معي هنا على الخاص.
كتب الله لكن الاجر وجزاكن خيرآ.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أسأل الله أن يزيدك علما ويوفقك
بالنسبه لي لاأعلم
لعل الأخوات يساعدونك بإذن الله

----------


## طالبة فقه

الله ييسر 
بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة

----------

